# Curtis Home Pro 3000 for sale w/ joystick



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Working well, full service this season, all new hoses. For sale in May. $ 1,500.
Located in NH. Also Toyota Tacoma 2003 mount available, a little bent but mates up OK with the plow. $200 after plow is sold. Keene, NH area.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Plow is available now, working condition $1,250


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

$1200


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Couldn't find your mount?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I found out there isn't a mount for the new chevy Colorado, 2017. I am thinking about if there is a reasonable way to adapt another mount.
Another option is to sell this plow and start again on the Colorado.
If someone on here has a mount setup and needs the plow, this one is in good shape.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I were you, I would get a plow made for the truck. Dump the Curtis for whatever you can get for it. They have a very low resale value. It's a shame how the company/plows went, as they were an ok plow. But tech service and parts availability and cost hurt them.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

that's my thought, its a good plow though


----------

